# SCB Topcat



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

A few pics of a Topcat currently under construction at the Glass Shop.

This one has in the mold gelcoat graphics, Stingray console cut down 5", and will be powered by Mercury Racing 250 Sport XS.

Boat will be moved to the Rigging Shop this weekend. I'll post new pics as progress is made.

SCB Factory


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

More...


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

That is so Kool. I like!!!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

n ice!


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

Eric,
You have absolutely surpassed all of Mike's and my expectations. It could not be any more perfect. You truly have a gift. I can't wait to see it in person. Keep up the excellent work.
Thanks,
Leo


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Very Cool! The flames are awesome!

Need to bolt a 300 on it just to see if you can bump 90 in this cold weather!

I need one of those in matching silver and black next to my stingray one day!


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

That's so nice the fish will probably volunteer


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> Very Cool! The flames are awesome!
> 
> Need to bolt a 300 on it just to see if you can bump 90 in this cold weather!
> 
> I need one of those in matching silver and black next to my stingray one day!


The 300 for the SR Sport came in yesterday. We'll need to plan a "prop test" trip.

A F-22 to match your Stingray would be the ulimate arsenal.

Twin 300XS power on the F-22 of course.


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

Can you put twin 300xs on the F-22? Any ideas on speed besides really fast?


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*super impressed*

Wow Eric that boat looks amazing! No one ever wants fun colors on our boats 

What kind of gelcoat gun do you have that allows you to work with so many colors without having to flush the lines?

Top of the line work.


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

wildstreak said:


> Can you put twin 300xs on the F-22? Any ideas on speed besides really fast?


I asked him one time, and he said it should be over 100mph.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

gordoleo said:


> I asked him one time, and he said it should be over 100mph.


that's a badass boat you are getting built :cheers:


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> that's a badass boat you are getting built :cheers:


It is actually going to be my best friends boat, not mine, but I will be spending a lot of time in it. Whether he wants me there or not.


----------



## Texaskid95 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sweet!*

My bros boat is so much cooler than your bros boat! Yea C'mon
but here's the thing...my boat has 1800hp dude! But I can only go 12mph! Haha


----------



## JRC (Aug 17, 2005)

something about that boat makes me think of the time we had one just like it on I-10 with the freeway shut down....


----------



## TarPop (Jan 17, 2010)

this topcat looks awesome. i went with mike (the owner) today to look at the progress...here are some new pics.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

how would this boat perform running offshore to do rig hopping in 1-3's? 15-20 Miles out chasing trout around the rigs?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Eric, I know you seem to prefer the black engines but have you considered or had anybody inquire to power with a Yamaha SHO on a SCB?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

LIVIN said:


> Eric, I know you seem to prefer the black engines but have you considered or had anybody inquire to power with a Yamaha SHO on a SCB?


I have Yamaha powered Stingray's comming up.

(2) w/ 300 HPDI
(1) w/ 250 SHO


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Wanna sell that Honda 225??? 

LOL!

J/K =)


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I here you.

Fortunately, it not mine to sell...



Durtjunkee said:


> Wanna sell that Honda 225???
> 
> LOL!
> 
> J/K =)


----------



## Keylargohouston (Jun 6, 2009)

is this Big Mikes boat


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

scb factory said:


> I here you.
> 
> Fortunately, it not mine to sell...


I hate that anyone would have to go trough that. I'll never buy another honda product, whether it's a generator, motorcycle, or car, because of that 225.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Durtjunkee said:


> I hate that anyone would have to go trough that. I'll never buy another honda product, whether it's a generator, motorcycle, or car, because of that 225.


I'm still living the night mare! Esay! I must appoligise for that being in the background, it's out of the way now. That boat is awsome looking. I think Honda makes some good equipment, but the lower unit on that 225, is very questionable. I have not had any problems with the Merc.l


----------



## Texaskid95 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mikey I know u are counting down the days bro! I can't wait to see you blow by from the wheel house! If we are standing by for orders there in bolivar you will have to bring me some breakfast tacos out brother man!


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

who's boat is this?


----------



## TarPop (Jan 17, 2010)

it's "mikeymike's" boat


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Went on out an SCB Topcat for the first time last Saturday. We didn't catch anything to brag about, but I was very, VERY impressed with the boat. The fastest we got was "only" 72, but we had a full fuel tank and two pretty good sized fisherman. Never once felt an ounce of danger. Definitely will look into an SCB when I get back into the "boat ownership" business.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Update Pix*

This boat has been complete for quite a while now, just posting pics of the finished product.

Thank you to the May's. Enjoy!


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Why "only 72"?...thats really all they will go when loaded, Ryan's with a 300 can only do maybe 77 with tourney load in the wintertime. In the summer he probably can't break 75.....which by the way is still **** fast


Lat22 said:


> Went on out an SCB Topcat for the first time last Saturday. We didn't catch anything to brag about, but I was very, VERY impressed with the boat. The fastest we got was "only" 72, but we had a full fuel tank and two pretty good sized fisherman. Never once felt an ounce of danger. Definitely will look into an SCB when I get back into the "boat ownership" business.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Weight is a lot more important in these boats than most. My boat will see a 10mph difference with a heavy load (60 gallons of gas and 2-4 people) vs a light load (1 person and 20 gallons of gas). I can run low-mid 70's always though - did it 2 weeks ago with 4 people and 60 gallons of gas - 72. There is a video of 82 on here when it is light. And all that is with a raised console and tunnel.

Ryan has had motor problems (and yes Mercs do have problems some times). Eric's demo stingray has run low 80's with a full tank of gas and 2 people many times. And it has been 89 when light (and it is a stingray with the big console).

The interesting thing is that when my boat runs slower than normal for whatever reason, all the other boats do too. Last weekend I could only get 73 in the morning with 60 gallons gas, 2 people, etc but easily passed a couple boats claiming to run 75.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

We ran this boat yesterday w/ 3-People, 45-50 gal fuel, trolling motor batteries, 26" Bravo One XS, and could run 75 MPH. This boat is rigged w/ a 250 Sport XS.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Rhettfish said:


> Why "only 72"?...thats really all they will go when loaded, Ryan's with a 300 can only do maybe 77 with tourney load in the wintertime. In the summer he probably can't break 75.....which by the way is still **** fast


Don't know where those numbers came from, but they are incorrect....


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

nice..so would this boat be considered more of a modified tri-hull category than a catamaran? kinda the pickled fork boats? it looks like it has 3 hulls touching the water


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

from website "..Both models utilize the same 22' air-entrapment, double stepped, modified tunnel hull. The difference is in the deck designs...."

Website is: http://www.simmonscustomboats.net/photos.html


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Rhettfish said:


> Why "only 72"?...thats really all they will go when loaded, Ryan's with a 300 can only do maybe 77 with tourney load in the wintertime. In the summer he probably can't break 75.....which by the way is still **** fast


I dont know where you get your info from but my scb w/300xs would easily run mid 80s with 2 guys full live well and all fishing gear in the winter, summertime i could touch low 80s. Best i saw was w/3ppl full tank about 50 degrees out it ran 87.7


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

My Top Cat Sit Down model with a 300X (not XS...), with a Mercury Racing lab finished 28 Bravo, Full fuel, no trolling motor, no trolling motor batteries, one person and fishing gear ran 93 in the land cut in Feb in light ripples, and 55 deg. outside. If you don't believe me, just as the water turkey that hit my bubble console....nasty...

Eric also witnessed this from another SCB....that was the most incredible sound that I ever heard out of an outboard running at that speed--sounded like a stock car!

Rob


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

******* Biologist said:


> If you don't believe me, just as the water turkey that hit my bubble console....nasty...
> 
> Rob


thats some funny chit!


----------

